# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Alberta High School To 3D Print 30 Prosthetic Hands

## Brian_Krassenstein

Colin Pischke, the owner and operator of Print Your Mind 3D, not only  runs his 3D printer and 3D printing services business but is also a  tireless leader in the local 3D printing community. He’s a proud member  of the Calgary 3D Printing Club, the Calgary 3D Hubs mayor and also  regularly visits local schools to get students and their teachers  excited about 3D printing technology. He’s teamed up with local educator  Aaron Dublenko to throw a live 3D printing event to 3D print and  assemble a minimum of 30 e-NABLE hands that will be donated to needy  people in poor countries. With each hand costing about $100 for  materials and hardware, they have launched a GoFundMe looking to raise  the $3000 needed to help finance the event. Check out more details at  3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/113886/alberta-students-e-nable/

----------

